# damn snails



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

i had 2 apple snails in a tank for 1 day [cuz i told my mom not to get my little bro any snails cuz i already had 1 in my tank] so while i was out at my friends house she took my little bro tho the lfs, and let him get a snail and a cople of fish, she came home put the damn snail in my 29 gal, witch already had an apple snail in it and i got home after being at my friends [since 9 in the morning] at 8 30, i had 2 snails in 1 tank, they bred, and i cant get rid of them, i salted the tank, to the point where 2 fish died, and snails are every where still, so i took all of them i could find out and 1 week later there is still snails every where!, does salt not effect baby apple snails?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

buy a loach


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

no


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

im broke

i got 5 bullheads in there but they are not eating enough of the snails to wipe them out [2 inch ones]


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey spikythefish, you can use a bait to attract the snails. Place some zucchini on a small saucer or plate, putting it into your aquarium to attract the snails. The next day this should be covered with snails and remove the saucer or plate along with the snails attached to it. By doing this several days, the zucchini will bait the snails allowing you to remove some of them. This isn't a fix but will help reduce the snail numbers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Salt is very effective when the snails are on land.







But in the fishtank, it sounds like your jeopardizing all your fish for the sake of killing some snails.

The snails won't hurt anything in the tank. It's okay if your tank has a population of snails. Eventually, you can purchase a chain loach, or some other kind of loach that will eat most of those snails.

Smithgrind, that was a good piece of advice.


----------



## blk97tt (Jul 15, 2004)

I had the same problem as you. I did the salt thing and that seemed to help somewhat but didnt kill them all. As a last resort, I tried shutting off the light. I don't know if it was just coincidence, but the combination of salt and no light seemed to have killed off the baby snails. The zucchini seems to be a great idea too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i would take korys advise and get a loach or 2. they are a safe way to get rid of your snails and only







cost like 10$


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Get a crayfish and a place for him to hide! once night falls the snails will be begging for mercy!

I did and now there are no snails in my tank at all!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would go with the crayfish or the loach :nod: 
but if you dont want to buy them thenmaybe the zuccini thing


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

im broke and they seem to be dying off


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

get some clown loaches man, let them eat up your snails then take the loaches back for a full refund, trust me, they are not dieing off, they will keep multiplying


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you don't have plants, copper will kill them. I had some in my piranha tank that hitchhiked from another tank on a piece of wood. I put about 10 pennies on the top of my AC500, just let the water run over them and in about 5-7 days, no snails. If you have plants, go with either the bait method, the loach method or the ignore them method.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you don't have plants, copper will kill them. I had some in my piranha tank that hitchhiked from another tank on a piece of wood. I put about 10 pennies on the top of my AC500, just let the water run over them and in about 5-7 days, no snails. If you have plants, go with either the bait method, the loach method or the ignore them method.


 dont do that, copper is harmful to piranhas.

use zuichinni or any sinking veggy, come back the next day, snails are all over it, throw them away and do it again till they are all gone.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> dont do that, copper is harmful to piranhas.


 My bad, I didn't realize that P's were that sensetive to copper. I only left the pennies in mine for a week and the fish seemed fine but I may have just gotten lucky or it hasn't been long enough to tell.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

You could always get a puffer... They love snails


----------

